# Bible Software on 10" Tablets?



## DMcFadden (May 12, 2011)

OK, forgive my non-techy ignorance . . . 

Are there tablets on the market that will run Logos 3/4, WordSearch, TheWord, etc?

I know that most of them use an Android OS. But, are there tablets that can handle (presumably with an external hard drive via a UBS connection) all of this Windows based software???


----------



## VictorBravo (May 12, 2011)

There are Windows-based tablets out there: The Best Windows 7 Tablets at CES 2011 | PCMag.com


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 12, 2011)

Accordance 9 works on iPad and iPhone. The app is free if you have the software.

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Sorry, Dennis. I basically answered the question backwards.... typical iSnob.


----------



## Bookmeister (May 12, 2011)

Logos has an app on the iPad as well. Neither Logos or Accordance is the full version but the Logos app is nice, especially for reading.


----------

